# External pump on eheim 2075?



## Rasmusm (18 Sep 2014)

Hello all

I wonder if it is possible to install an external pump to the eheim 2075? Instead of using the pumphead on the filter then using a more powerfull, say 3000l/h or will it cause too much pressure in the filter to the point where it will fail/leak?

I dont like the current flow of the filter, having a huge reactor takes alot of flow :/ problem is theres no room for a bigger filter  ..

I hope you understand me

From Rasmus
Denmark


----------



## ian_m (18 Sep 2014)

No reason why it would not work. If you remove the filters impellor (and any other flow baffles) etc.

One issue would be increased flow pushing past and filter media and/or sponges in the filter, need to try and see.

Also, you would generally want the pump on the output of the filter, pumping clean water, a high flow pump might have issues with cavitation, in that the filter restricts the flow too much. Try and see. If an issue you could always put pump at filter inlet, but might need to clean more often.


----------



## Rasmusm (18 Sep 2014)

Hi, yea thought of putting it on the output side so its clean water running through 
Would be ok I hope, worried about pressure in the head of the filter, but I guess theres norhing to be worried about  thanks


----------



## EnderUK (18 Sep 2014)

If you are going to do this I would take the impeller out of the filter pump head. You could damage the pump head by causing a reverse electrical current. You should never run both at the same time.


----------



## Rasmusm (19 Sep 2014)

No I was planning to gut the pump for things, and not run both the same time ! Tank is 74 liter, planned on buying a 3000l/h pump to put on and take out my tunze powerhead


----------



## Rasmusm (19 Sep 2014)

Do any of you have experience with a good ~ 3000l/h pump with 16/22 tubes.


----------



## ian_m (19 Sep 2014)

Rasmusm said:


> Do any of you have experience with a good ~ 3000l/h pump with 16/22 tubes


You'd be pushed to get 3000l/h down 16/22 without huge losses.

Things like the Eheim 1260 @ 2400l/h is inlet 28mm and outlet 18mm, highly recommended quality pump, as used by the marine boys, where a failure costs £1000's, is about £160.

Other issue with this is it is 80W so @ 17p/unit electricity -> 80W/1000kW * 0.17p * 24hour * 365days -> £120 a year to run.

There are cheaper things like this, but again 25mm piping if you want full flow.
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...-variable-speed-submersible-pump-3000l-h.html

My suggestion based on cost and flow (and ignoring your no room for bigger filter, how big is the room the tank is in...there is always room ) is get a bigger filter, cheaper in long run. Do it right, rather than bodge


----------



## Rasmusm (19 Sep 2014)

Thanks 
Well there's plenty of room for filter, but if you ask my girl friend there wont be any room for it  

I also thought about the eheim 2078 but then Ill have to deal with the electronics, I heard alot of bad things about that filter, and not sure if they make a none electronic version of it? The 2080 I believe will be too big under the tank.. And then 3 tubes running up to the tank, meh  ..
I guess both will do a good job dissolving the co2/gas pocket building up in the reactor.


----------



## ian_m (19 Sep 2014)

Why don't you install your reactor on a separate loop, I've seen this done in a shop display.

They had a big external filter (Eheim something or other), intake on left to a spray bar across the back of tank, think piping was 16/22, as well as Hydor inline heater.

There was another smaller intake on the right, piping 12/16 (or smaller ?) and a tiny spray bar on right side. This loop had a UV sterilizer, inline CO2 diffuser, a CO2 reactor (looked like Sera one) and tiny Eheim pump. No issues of CO2 around the tank, both drop checkers were green and absolutely no bubbles from CO2 loop.

The smallest external Eheim pump, 300l/h is about £50. Note these are expensive as they have both inlet and outlet piping, a lot of cheaper pumps are designed for immersion, thus have outlet only, and are not designed to be run external.

One thing I did consider making, after seeing this, was to make my own CO2 reactor, using a water filter housing, but putting a submersible pump in the housing. Less piping, less to go wrong, I am sure you to might be able to make something, as the pump, if CO2 only doesn't need to be that strong. An AllPondSolutions 300l/h submersible pump is only £8.


----------



## Rasmusm (19 Sep 2014)

Hmm that was a good idea. But needs to be bigger than my filter / 1200l/h. Which leads me to my first idea, of plugging in a external pump for the filter to run both filter and reactor, I also have a inline 300w hydor heater on there, so the filter is working hard hehe  ..
That way I could skip a powerhead in the tank hopefully, and avoid extra tubes and in/outlet pipes in the tank aswell..


----------



## ian_m (19 Sep 2014)

I suspect what you want is not possible, unfortunately.

I think you will find the pump in the Eheim 2075 is matched to the filter media, canister size, piping sizes, spray bar length etc, thus doing anything different is bound to be non optimal.


----------



## freelanderuk (20 Sep 2014)

the eheim 1260 pump runs at 65watt per hour and pumps 2400lph( its the 1262 pump that uses 80watts and umps 3000lph ) ,how about a tunze 1073.020 runs at 30 watts per hour and pumps 2400lph , half the wattage and also half the cost of buying an eheim 1260


----------

